# But dogs and cats don't get on



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another myth that many know is not so.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We no longer have a cat

But have in the past always with dogs 

We had a dog who had phantom pregnancies

Found a tiny kitten in a pipe

She fed and raised it , that was Ben 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wonderful Jan. Also your video ability. Is there a 'pecking' order.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Wonderful Jan. Also your video ability. Is there a 'pecking' order.?
> 
> Ray.


Yes, we eat first :laugh::grin2:

I need a permanent tripod coz it's getting more difficult to hold the camera steady for long periods.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A pole is sometimes better than a tripod Gerty, lighter and easier to carry.

And you should have loads near you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Yes, we eat first :laugh::grin2: I need a permanent tripod coz it's getting more difficult to hold the camera steady for long periods.


I have several of these Jan...……………..
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Camera-C...953250?hash=item3628ee8122:g:b3oAAOSwrXdaqX~C

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A pole is sometimes better than a tripod Gerty, lighter and easier to carry.
> 
> And you should have loads near you.


From what I hear, most of them are in England :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I have several of these Jan...……………..
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Camera-C...953250?hash=item3628ee8122:g:b3oAAOSwrXdaqX~C
> 
> Ray.


We have a tripod Ray, in fact Hans has just set it up and mounted the camcorder for another experiment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep so have we, I trypod that is 

And an expensive camera

But the iPad and iPhone is just so easy 

We are a lost cause :grin2:

Mind you I always was 

Sandra


----------

